Ask HN: What is the REST API that you hope someone can improve it – Why? - heckerolds
======
totaldude87
i hope someone fixes the API from alphavantage, so that its Json is properly
formatted.

[https://www.alphavantage.co/query?function=TIME_SERIES_DAILY...](https://www.alphavantage.co/query?function=TIME_SERIES_DAILY&symbol=MSFT&apikey=demo)

"Time Series (Daily)": { "2020-02-18": { "1\. open": "185.6050", "2\. high":
"187.6000", "3\. low": "185.5000", "4\. close": "186.7400", "5\. volume":
"15794447" },

ex: why put a serial number on...

~~~
stephen82
Seems like the reason is so it can maintain data integrity, like an explicit
"in order" mechanism.

